# Rides and riding partners around Denver area



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, I thought there would be more activity in this forum... but here goes. I'm getting back in to riding after a general hiatus. Looking for people to ride with at relatively low intensity while I get my legs back, maybe work up to some centuries or major climbing together. I'm in Westminster and usually only available on weeknights unless you are ok with me showing up late and riding really slow while pulling two fussy toddlers in a trailer behind me


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, there isn't a lot of activity in the Rock Mountain forum. There's a number of different groups out there (Take a look).

I need to find a faster group/training ride, so I'm jumping into your thread. As far as I know the Meridian ride is no more (please correct me if I'm wrong), and the CSP training ride/race ended with 1/4 the field getting flats (me included) and is way on the wrong side of town.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Meridian is still on Tues and Thurs nights
Noticed 1 flat tonight at CSP - just don't run race wheels
Wadsworth Worlds still on especially when no racing that weekend
Peak Cycles often has a Sunday 10am ride


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Wow, I thought there would be more activity in this forum... but here goes. I'm getting back in to riding after a general hiatus. Looking for people to ride with at relatively low intensity while I get my legs back, maybe work up to some centuries or major climbing together. I'm in Westminster and usually only available on weeknights unless you are ok with me showing up late and riding really slow while pulling two fussy toddlers in a trailer behind me



I'd be interested in going riding with you! Most of the time after work rides for me only allow for low intensity which I find great to get my legs going again after a long hiatus like yourself. I'm from the Louisville/Broomfield area but work in arvada so I know Westminster well. Shoot me a PM as I'm always up for finding people to ride with


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Yes, Meridian is still on. What's the scoop on the Wadsworth Worlds? Don't know about that one. OP could also check out the Denver Bicycle Touring Club or Rocky Mountain Cycling Club (the latter tends to attract faster, more fit, long-distance riders it seems, but all are welcome).


----------

